# Official P-Fury Poker Team



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

First time ever ive even seen one of these happen...and damn on the flop!?


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Can't beat that on the flop.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

good sh*t.. do you play for money at all? and what program you using so i can kick your ass


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

zippa said:


> Can't beat that on the flop.


Unless someone else was also suited and had a card higher than a jack...

I woulda went all in anyway tho...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> good sh*t.. do you play for money at all? and what program you using so i can kick your ass


Pokerstars.com, come play rite now, look for my name on there

oDawgzo


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

im on my way


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Can't beat that on the flop.


Unless someone else was also suited and had a card higher than a jack...

I woulda went all in anyway tho...
[/quote]

Not possible, i had the 10....it wouldnt have mattered if they had higher suited cards. =) lol


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> Can't beat that on the flop.


Unless someone else was also suited and had a card higher than a jack...

I woulda went all in anyway tho...
[/quote]

Not possible, i had the 10....it wouldnt have mattered if they had higher suited cards. =) lol
[/quote]










Sorry, I just had a 3hr drive home in the snow...

I completely missed the STRAIT part of the flush....


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL all good...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

dawgz how do i find you and what table you are at?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sounds like jiggy's playing...


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

thats the second time i've seen that happened to me when i was playin once


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> dawgz how do i find you and what table you are at?


click on Request, then to find player


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i found you


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol, wait till someone leaves


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

waiting list

rhani is AFK


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I wanna join and take some of yallz money..

Dawgz, I raise you two Piraya and a Caribe..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i raise you 1 goldfish and some planaria


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> I wanna join and take some of yallz money..
> 
> Dawgz, I raise you two Piraya and a Caribe..


re raise, ur goldigi 

yo come to the table


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

damn i dont have enough chips to sit at that table


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> damn i dont have enough chips to sit at that table


ill hook u up, try to sit


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

it wont let me sit


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> it wont let me sit


Just click to sit, and dont buy right away, let me see ur name, so i can transfer u 10k


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i just lost 1000







trying to be slick at some other table


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

hit me off with some chips


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

10k sent


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I dont see where I can click on a request button...wheres this at?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

y would u call that....now i have to send u more money

Dealer: oDawgzo has a full house, Fours full of Jacks
RockinTimbz: doh
Dealer: Game #8175623846: oDawgzo wins pot (27800) with a full house, Fours full of Jacks
RockinTimbz: arite ill be back

LOL wtf, dont get in a hand with me bro!


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Whats up Kyle? Are you following me around the internet now? Trust...the address I gave you is real. But that phone number in your sig definitely isnt my phone number...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

thats rough dude.. need at least 100K to play at that table i lose my chips in one round


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

In other news, Dawgz, help a brotha out..


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Dude i sent u more money Timbz


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I already owe him 10K


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> I already owe him 10K


dude i sent u another 10k!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL rockintimz...wtf u doing!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

even though its play money its still rough


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

u owe me 30k now lol


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

stop giving me money its like feeding a crackhead

plus interest


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Wheres pygofanatic


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

wow my hands suck balls wtf


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Im waiting in line....But I doubt Ill have enough chips to play once its my turn...somebody hook me up!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i got this


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Timbz...my name on there is I Own Timbz...send me some chips..


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

i am waiting so kick some ass and open a seat


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol u haev 90 k now...lol 60k profit


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Timbz won two hands in a row..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

you like dawgz







won 90K with 2 hands


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

yea hahah


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

dawgz it says i cant transfer 30K because its too small


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Somebody send me some friggin chips..


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> Somebody send me some friggin chips..


Take a seeeeeeeaaaaaaat


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

why does it matter.. its a bunch of punks in there


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> dawgz it says i cant transfer 30K because its too small


it wont let u cause ur playing with all the money u have, once u leave the table, itll go to ur account
where u can transfer it from after


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Im waiting in line, cant sit down...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

wait in line until it tells you a seat opens


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

u tell them dawgz


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol "cerrissse" that cheap ass


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Once I sit down, then I get money?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

yea, once i can see ur name, ill transfer it to u


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

OK, RR beat me to the waiting list...kick somebody else out..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

put henry in his place


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL tell rockintimbz, he just knocked this dude outa the table


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

bluesky needs to leave..

Timbz, start tellin people to leave in the chat...

RT, I love your vast knowledge of Horror flicks..

Im sitting, now hook a brotha up!!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

haha


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

rename the thread to P-Fury Poker


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL this chat is mad funny in the poker room LOL


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

i cant win for sh*t


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

u have 1k more than the 10k i sent u lol


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

true

just havn;t cought a good one yet

i'd hit it


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i made about 100K in a couple of hands


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

just got blasted

thank for the chip

let do it again...............soon


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

next week


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

everyone should join us IMO


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL

IMO


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

i think i'm high

imo


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

IMO this is the best poker site in internet IMO


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

This needs to get pinned or something...People need to start doing this all the time...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

haha its fun


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

man everyone played poker together and I missed it









my cousin sent me $5 a while back, I had it up to over $40 then lost down to $1.50(to much drunkin poker). Now I'm at $7. If I get back up to where I was I can send out a dollar to some people and play some limit penny poker.

Until then I'll have to start having a play chip table running in the background so I have chips if you guys do this again.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

My user is n-j-b27

I will join you guys for a game sometime..

Dawgz, you have my msn, hit me up next time your playing


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Pokerstars is great, the best poker site i have used!
> 
> But iv got a problem!
> 
> ...


you might have to go to a small table and blow the 118 before you can get another 1k. After the 118 is gone click on the dealer tray


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Jayson745 said:


> Pokerstars is great, the best poker site i have used!
> 
> But iv got a problem!
> 
> ...


you might have to go to a small table and blow the 118 before you can get another 1k. After the 118 is gone click on the dealer tray
[/quote]
Yer thanks man, i was just looking at the tourny tables, didnt realise you could play on the smaller ones


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

so people outside of the US can send US players money to use







sweeeeet


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

timbz whats your name on there?

i need some money!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

RockinTimbz = RockinTimbz
odawgzo = Dawgz
I Own Timbz = PygoFanatic


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

are you playing now? i did the find player and couldnt find anyone. NJKILLSYOU - me


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> so people outside of the US can send US players money to use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can still deposit too. You just have to send money from your bank to one of the online banks that still work. Then to the poker site from there. They should have a list on the pokerstars site somewhere in the deposit section. pokerstars is one of the few sites that still take us, its just more of a pain to do now.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

like someone said in the other thread the online poker for money isnt illegal its the banks taking our money or some BS


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

i am on there frequently as well.
my username is Tormentor1.

why does your pstars screen look so much cooler than mine?mine is green and yellow and chit.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Lets keep this sh*t alive...

IMO


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> Lets keep this sh*t alive...
> 
> IMO


ok


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL RedRum781...poker agian next week, same day, just a tad bit earlier.

IMO


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Are you guys playing right now?

IMO


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

im going to be playing a little bit

IMO


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> im going to be playing a little bit
> 
> IMO


ok


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

nice hand and a great flop


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

im playing find my name RockinTimbz

table = Gabriella V


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

i took pygos spot.........................u loser


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Table = Isis


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

damn bruce


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

bruce needed a better connection IMO


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

whats the link?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

muskielover1 said:


> i am on there frequently as well.
> my username is Tormentor1.
> 
> why does your pstars screen look so much cooler than mine?mine is green and yellow and chit.


you have to click the dealer chips then pick a theme. Or you can click background on the right and use any picture off you computer as a background.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL remember last game we all were playing, some dude got disconnected...

Pygo was like....pay yo internet billzzz

LOL

IMO


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

LOLLLL his name was G THUG or some sh*t









im playing now


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I couldn't find the site








I wanted to join u guys too.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> I couldn't find the site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


www.pokerstars.com

join, download the program, and then u can start to play with us.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> I couldn't find the site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


www.pokerstars.com

join, download the program, and then u can start to play with us.
[/quote]
Anyone on now? im up for a game


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

When are we going to start playing for real money? Lets do something small but real, just to keep things serious. 5/10 cent or 25/50 cent tables would be sweet. Any takers?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i got a cd in the mail from the previous website called Paradise poker saying if i install their new software and enter a code they gave me, 10-100$ will be entered into the account automatically. lol maybe ill try that in the weekend.

But Pygofanatic, the only money thing we can do is by word of mouth, lets say we all do a tourney for like
5 bux or something
whoever wins
everyone playing
paypals the winer 5 bux....eh?


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

why couldnt we just set up a private table and play with money we load into our accounts? i mean, if thats completely out of the question, id be down to do a $5 tourney. i just enjoy cash games over tournament play.

also, if you win actual money on that site, how do you end up collecting? is the money debited back into your account or what?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey fellow P-Furians and Poker players.

I want to see where everyone is playing. I always thought Pokerstars and Party Poker were the most popular but theres a ton of sites out now.

Tell us where you play and your username and hopefully we can get a P-Fury poker tournament going here!
I use PartyPoker when I play for real money
I'm on Pokerstars every so often too.

My username on both is MyFishRock if anyone wants to play.


----------



## IVIorgan2 (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm screwed I live in the U.S. No more poker for me. I used to play on pokerstars, paradise poker, Goldenpalacepoker.com


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I play for real money on party poker now and again, my username is MrBlack27

I like the play money games on poker stars too, my user is N-j-b27


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

and we can get on teamspeak and ventrilo and talk to each other and be like edward norton and matt damon and hustle these fools









IMO


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

FULL TILT poker bitches!!!!!

My user name is my old P-fury screen name --- Lwrlevel


----------



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

paradise
pokerstars
goldenpalace
fulltilt
partypoker
myers.jonathan if you c m3 U B3TT3R run mudda fackooooo. sp3nt a fiv3 pi3ec3 in da big hauz so i play for br3AD and m3at.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

PFURY POKERTEAM IMO OWNS ALL!!!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

YEA IMO OWNZ ALL

IMO


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

thats illegal Timbz....

IMO


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

i got the username itstheiceman in poker stars...come play me..maybe ill make up a name PFURY1 or something..we should rep this site lol


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU on pokerstars


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

We need to arrange a time and date and have a big P-fury NL Hold-em tournament on poker-stars

Can you get private rooms?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i play on msn games in the bicycle texas holdem

AAbullets is my user name


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> We need to arrange a time and date and have a big P-fury NL Hold-em tournament on poker-stars
> 
> Can you get private rooms?


Thats what i'm thinking brother..I don't know about private rooms though.

I'm playing for money on party poker right now. Just .5/ .10 limit holdem for now
doing pretty good too.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Im playing right now, come find me

my user name is oDawgzo


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

IMO isnt that the point









IMO


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

haha i was thinking the same thing. the lets do it part. not the illegal part. although i did factor that in. haha.


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> First time ever ive even seen one of these happen...and damn on the flop!?


pwned


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Timbz just got reamed


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Table = Androgeos V


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

its me, redrum, timbz and njkillsu

anyone else is welcome!

Pygofanatic, we have one more to the IMO team

NJKILLSYOU


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

ALL of us got OWNED

by the same guy

IMO


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

HOLY FUCKEN sh*t MAN>.... GREAT FLOP....hehe i woulda hit the check button tho and waited hoping someone hits there ace high flush or 2 pair

imma try and join this site ASAP!!! ... i actually just got back from Hustler casino and won $200 off the $50 NL table


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

chris bud took my 10K in one hand and bounced like an ethug with his emoney


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> chris bud took my 10K in one hand and bounced like an ethug with his emoney


he came in at like 2k
and left with like 45k

in like 8-10 hands

IMO


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

he schemed me after i won that big hand and had like 10K


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

anybody still playing?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

ill join you once i can refill my chips


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

can i join you guys? my screenname is lawj02


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Table = Ophelia

or search player RockinTimbz


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

PygoFanatic said:


> why couldnt we just set up a private table and play with money we load into our accounts? i mean, if thats completely out of the question, id be down to do a $5 tourney. i just enjoy cash games over tournament play.
> 
> also, if you win actual money on that site, how do you end up collecting? is the money debited back into your account or what?


You can only cash your money through a third party(netteller kinda similar to paypal) or they will send a cheque with a minimum of $300 but varies from different sites.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm there


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

as far as private tournaments so I think absolutepoker is the easiest to get to let you have one, but I think you have to have a poker site to get one. I have one but its only half done, and I think they would check. pokers2easy.com is me and my brothers site, but we decided not to finish it when all the US banning happened.

I think I'll shoot absolutepoker an email anyway and see what they say.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

> I think I'll shoot absolutepoker an email anyway and see what they say.


Thanks alot.
This would be great if we could get a P-Fury tournament going. I think it would be somewhat difficult to organize though.

But we'll see what happens

Happy gambling everyone!


----------



## Anjo25 (Jan 31, 2007)

regards, Anjo25


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Anjo25 said:


> and more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


reported


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Anjo25 said:


> and more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die slow


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

what happened with that^^?


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

I used to play online a lot, but prefer a live, no limit game. A lot of my plays are based on the person and not the cards and you can't get ANY tells online other than betting habits which usually are misleading anyway.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> what happened with that^^?


the link was removed some how....but yea....cause of the link


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

LGHT said:


> I used to play online a lot, but prefer a live, no limit game. A lot of my plays are based on the person and not the cards and you can't get ANY tells online other than betting habits which usually are misleading anyway.


i agree with online. when its not for money there is always a moron or 2 at the table that goes all in on the first hand........ or goes all in almost every hand and eventually they get burned


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> anybody still playing?


 dangitt, i'm a Doyles Room guy. dont get to the other sites anymore just about. Anyone on Doyles Room?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Table Doris

if anyone wants to join


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

playerlist moved to Top of Page 10


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

looks like fun, one night ill come play

great i cant play, its only for the pc


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

joey said:


> looks like fun, one night ill come play
> 
> great i cant play, its only for the pc


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> looks like fun, one night ill come play
> 
> great i cant play, its only for the pc











[/quote]
word, i just checked, the requirements are window, no OS, im screwed


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

*Topics merged per request*


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> We've been playing at www.pokerstars.com for play money and formed a P-Fury Poker Team and you're all welcome to join us. Just download the program and post your username here so I can add it to the list. When you're playing just make a post here to let us know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


redrum781-redrum781_69
and up to like 45k


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

sucks that its in USD or i would play............. its just that if i lose money it will go even faster because of the exchange rate.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

im in right now Tormentor1


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Be careful man, Redrum gets really aggressive when he plays poker..


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

PygoFanatic said:


> Be careful man, Redrum gets really aggressive when he plays poker..


went to his table with 1k and left with 9k

sorry man.......lol


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

freeroll at absolute right now if anyone wants to get in it


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

redrum781 said:


> We've been playing at www.pokerstars.com for play money and formed a P-Fury Poker Team and you're all welcome to join us. Just download the program and post your username here so I can add it to the list. When you're playing just make a post here to let us know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


redrum781-redrum781_69
and up to like 45k
[/quote]

I thought at some point i was on poker stars- anyhow just created a new account Paola Matty and i sure would like to be a part of the P-Fury Poker team!


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

freeroll at absolute right now if anyone wants to get in it

malok here
malok----absolute poker
malok0----------pokerstars


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Another team?


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Malok said:


> freeroll at absolute right now if anyone wants to get in it
> 
> malok here
> malok----absolute poker
> malok0----------pokerstars


 playing in the Sagens Horse freeroll right now @ poker stars


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Updated

RockinTimbz - RockinTimbz
Dawgz - oDawgzo
PygoFanatic - I Own Timbz
NJKILLSYOU - NJKILLSYOU
redrum781 - redrum781_69
fliptasciouz - lawj02
muskielover1 - Tormentor1
Devon Amazon - n-j-b27
Oheye8one2 - Paola Matty
Malok - malok0


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> Updated
> 
> RockinTimbz - RockinTimbz
> Dawgz - oDawgzo
> ...


 playin now? i just got knocked out of Horse tourny, didnt do so badly as i thought, hadn't played anything but No LImit in 6 yrs (ok limit 3 or 4 times tops) i've no money in my account for play money will work for now


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

im going to play in a little while i just woke up


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> im going to play in a little while i just woke up


 ok


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

pokerstars..."myfishrock"
See you guys there


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> pokerstars..."myfishrock"
> See you guys there


 lookin for ya


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Updated

RockinTimbz - RockinTimbz
Dawgz - oDawgzo
PygoFanatic - I Own Timbz
NJKILLSYOU - NJKILLSYOU
redrum781 - redrum781_69
fliptasciouz - lawj02
muskielover1 - Tormentor1
Devon Amazon - n-j-b27
Oheye8one2 - Paola Matty
Malok - malok0
Sheppard - myfishrock


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Search.............redrum781_69

and i will take your $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

redrum781 said:


> Search.............redrum781_69
> 
> and i will take your $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


 im wacthin ya redrum


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Oheye8one2 said:


> pokerstars..."myfishrock"
> See you guys there


 lookin for ya
[/quote]

sorry man I wasn't on...
I'm going into the tables in a couples minutes..just gotta get my ipod from the car boys!


----------



## Andrew120 (Nov 8, 2006)

i play on pokerstars pretty much daily, will be loggin on in a little bit. Play for playmoney, and .5/.10. 
feel free to find me...

natttydRED


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Beginning of Team IMO aka NO A CHANCE!!!

We've been playing at www.pokerstars.com for play money and formed a P-Fury Poker Team and you're all welcome to join us. Just download the program and post your username here so I can add it to the list. When you're playing just make a post here to let us know.

Updated

RockinTimbz - RockinTimbz
Dawgz - oDawgzo
PygoFanatic - I Own Timbz
NJKILLSYOU - NJKILLSYOU
redrum781 - redrum781_69
fliptasciouz - lawj02
muskielover1 - Tormentor1
Devon Amazon - n-j-b27
Oheye8one2 - Paola Matty
Malok - malok0
Sheppard - myfishrock
Andrew120 - natttydRED
DannyBoy17 - BatDan17
jmax611 - jmax611


----------



## Andrew120 (Nov 8, 2006)

just a suggestion...

if a play money table was chosen.....it could become 'P-fury's table'

would make finding one another much easier, and keeps everyone together


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> pokerstars..."myfishrock"
> See you guys there


 lookin for ya
[/quote]

sorry man I wasn't on...
I'm going into the tables in a couples minutes..just gotta get my ipod from the car boys!
[/quote]

well hurry yer arses up- both ya!


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Oheye8one2 said:


> pokerstars..."myfishrock"
> See you guys there


 lookin for ya
[/quote]

sorry man I wasn't on...
I'm going into the tables in a couples minutes..just gotta get my ipod from the car boys!
[/quote]

well hurry yer arses up- both ya!
[/quote]
^^^ before i take his $$$$

imo

lol


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I cant find players...that option is greyed out for me...anyone know why?


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Andrew120 said:


> just a suggestion...
> 
> if a play money table was chosen.....it could become 'P-fury's table'
> 
> would make finding one another much easier, and keeps everyone together


 I like that idea


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

if youre playing post what table you are at also


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Ok lets try Sita V...couple seats left


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> I'm at Dhotel..lets do it up
> 
> sh*t 1 seat left haha


 3 of us are at Luyten playin the 5/10


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Oheye8one2 said:


> just a suggestion...
> 
> if a play money table was chosen.....it could become 'P-fury's table'
> 
> would make finding one another much easier, and keeps everyone together


 I like that idea
[/quote]
you just got owned!!!!!!!!!!!!

imo


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

4 now


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Oheye8one2 said:


> I'm at Dhotel..lets do it up
> 
> sh*t 1 seat left haha


 3 of us are at Luyten playin the 5/10
[/quote]

Natty nice play!
[/quote]

hey guys i'll trade 2 baby sword plants for 3,000 in play chips


----------



## Andrew120 (Nov 8, 2006)

thnx u....that next hand was just dumb tho
cant believe i thought there was a 10 there


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

redrum781 said:


> pokerstars..."myfishrock"
> See you guys there


 lookin for ya
[/quote]

sorry man I wasn't on...
I'm going into the tables in a couples minutes..just gotta get my ipod from the car boys!
[/quote]

well hurry yer arses up- both ya!
[/quote]
^^^ before i take his $$$$

Natty beat ya to it!

imo

lol
[/quote]


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

What rooms are you in?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Luyten


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

just joined...BatDan17...now what?


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> just joined...BatDan17...now what?


 in opotions u can search for players,, look any of us up and go to table


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

player list updated TOP OF PAGE 10


DannyBoy17 said:


> just joined...BatDan17...now what?


Table = Luyten


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> just joined...BatDan17...now what?


Search for my user... n-j-b27

You will find us


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

Maybe if you losers werent sitting out I wouldnt be waiting in line..


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

Someone kick those guys out...sitting out...get outta here.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

cant kick.. just have to sit on the waiting list.. im leaving soon


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Well that was short but sweet, ill join you people for a longer game...when it isnt 3am in the morning


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i gotta go to work and will be back on in a couple of hours


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

i sat down at the p-fury table

and sent everyone home

lol

imo


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

redrum781 said:


> i sat down at the p-fury table
> 
> and sent everyone home
> 
> ...


 I'm still kickin, finely got what i was waiting for,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

Man, I was chirpin Timbs but it only took me all of 2 hours to lose 1000 chips TWICE! Brutal! Well played Redrum.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Man, I was chirpin Timbs but it only took me all of 2 hours to lose 1000 chips TWICE! Brutal! Well played Redrum.


OWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Man, I was chirpin Timbs but it only took me all of 2 hours to lose 1000 chips TWICE! Brutal! Well played Redrum.


 got broke with fake chips, now gotta make a buck or two at Doyles Room
[/quote]
ok made my buck,, next game.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

redrum781 said:


> Man, I was chirpin Timbs but it only took me all of 2 hours to lose 1000 chips TWICE! Brutal! Well played Redrum.


OWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

You will perish next time we play. All your chips are belong to the hippy.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

my name is jmax611 on pokerstars


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

**list updated top of page 10**


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

just made me 20K so NJ doesnt have to break my legs


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

i'm on for a little while

we have had requests for GG and Pink

redrum781_69

imo


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Iv just noticed you can do private tournaments on poker stars

We need to set one up :nod:


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> Iv just noticed you can do private tournaments on poker stars
> 
> We need to set one up :nod:


 Now yer talking,, anyone playing? i'm on but heading to Doyle room to make money- i'll look back here in a couple min though


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

Set it up gentlemen, how about next Thursday night?


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Set it up gentlemen, how about next Thursday night?


Next thursday i'm open after 10 PM eastern time got a late night planned for work

danny u wanna hit a table now?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

Yes I do, but Ive got to hit the sack...Ive got to drive ANOTHER 800kms tommorow. Damn this country is big.


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Yes I do, but Ive got to hit the sack...Ive got to drive ANOTHER 800kms tommorow. Damn this country is big.


 Oh thats right u were traveling somewhere right? beer, b*tches, blunts and many a rest area right? Get some rest we'll do it another time.


----------



## Andrew120 (Nov 8, 2006)

Cassiopea V if you care to join me


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

ok, whos not scared right now??


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> ok, whos not scared right now??


 sorry i think i was off wacthing porno's by then??

Umm we gonna play next thursday in a tournement?


----------



## Andrew120 (Nov 8, 2006)

Suggestions on permenant 'P-Fury table'

Fun Waterman (no offence ladies)

About the tourney, Im in , I just didnt know you could set up your own tourneys. Can anyone tell me how to do that?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

anyone playing right now?>


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

whos playing now?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

dawgz you want that 10g back?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

when are people gonna be playing again?

I just lost a $100k gauranteed tourney on bodog, then lost the rest of my change on pokerstars. So now I'm officially back to play chips and freerolls









whats with the new poker team? I dont wanna be in any teams, if its like the other p-fury teams. If you are just saying its a team because we all play poker you can put me down ...Jay... at pokerstars. But if its another "team", like rip or easy, I dont wanna. get what I mean?


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Jayson745 said:


> when are people gonna be playing again?
> 
> I just lost a $100k gauranteed tourney on bodog, then lost the rest of my change on pokerstars. So now I'm officially back to play chips and freerolls
> 
> ...


nope, just for fun at the tables

thursday sounds good to me


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

the pfury poker team should be named "no chance in hell"


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

where is everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??

this topic should be pinned by the way :nod:

I'm about to go blow some chips if anyone is interested. ...Jay...


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Jayson745 said:


> whats with the new poker team? I dont wanna be in any teams, if its like the other p-fury teams. If you are just saying its a team because we all play poker you can put me down ...Jay... at pokerstars. But if its another "team", like rip or easy, I dont wanna. get what I mean?


 Maybe we can be more of a Posse then- or a crew or a clique or a gang or association or whatever if Team dont work. We like fish and we play poker- thats what its all about.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

this thread was hard to find. I dont see why it was never pinned, alot of us play poker.

anyway, is anyone playing? I'm on pokerstars blowing all my play chips. I was up to just over half a mill, now I have around 200k(last couple days have been mean), and having some drinks. So if anyone wants to play look me up, or post.

...Jay...
^on pokerstars, and talking play chips(of course)


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm on. Marcel101 if ya wanna find me.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

iight ima cominnn

LankanDON if you wanna find me anyone...im on like twice a week or wen eva some1 iz playinn


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Need some money Trigga? I saw you only came in with a few hundred.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah bro im kinda broke

thanks man!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

oh yea, I put a hurtin on trigga









and to a lesser extent Scrappy


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

damnn u killed it man


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Lets get a game together this weekend..whos up for it?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Good playing with you guys.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I was having fun playing with you guys. I wish there were more times people were playing though. Weekends dont usually work for me


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I got my half mill back! hehehe








I cant get pics to work, but got 1st out of 27 in a 50k(I think) buy in. Play chips, at pokerstars


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

goodjob dude... takes me a while to make alot of money but a short time to lose it


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yea...same wayz











Dawgz said:


> Lets get a game together this weekend..whos up for it?


im in vikram


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

im in at the big tables...............

redrum781_69

don't be afraid


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> Lets get a game together this weekend..whos up for it?


 Doyles Room is closing down to US players as of thursday, so i'll be at Full Tilt full time after thursday.. and since i just took a 2 week long nailing at the tables i'll be playing low stacks till- oh mid march prolly take that long to build up muh bankroll again.

PaolaJoe is name


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm in the 300k Qualifier tournament right now on Partypoker.

195 people..it's down to the last 40 right now..it's pretty intense!!
Just thought i'd share that..

I'll let you guys know what I place in when the tournament ends.

Rockon P-Fury Poker Team!









EDIT: I finished in 14th place! Not too bad.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

on 4 about an hour

redrum781_69

lets go


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

all you pokerstars people need to get in on this. They have 5k freerolls running every night at 8-10&11 pm. They are turbos so they dont take all night, and you can only enter once. Limited time so do it soon!

$900+ for 1st sounds good to me, but I already lost







KK on the 3rd hand and lost to QJ flopping a straight.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Jayson745 said:


> all you pokerstars people need to get in on this. They have 5k freerolls running every night at 8-10&11 pm. They are turbos so they dont take all night, and you can only enter once. Limited time so do it soon!
> 
> $900+ for 1st sounds good to me, but I already lost
> 
> ...


freeroll??


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

real money?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Lets play this weekend.

Paypal Money transfers...

anyone down? 60 dollar buy in.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

yes they are real money freerolls


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Jayson745 said:


> yes they are real money freerolls


how does it work

TELL ME
lol
imo


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

redrum781 said:


> yes they are real money freerolls


how does it work

TELL ME
lol
imo
[/quote]

You find the tournament listed as "PPA Membership Drive-$5000 turbo freeroll"(its in bold pink letters), then register. It will make you a member of PPA, and you'll probably get an occational email, but other than that it is free to enter. and the $5k is real money, so anything won can be used at the real money tables, or withdrawn. You can only enter one though, so make it count.

oh and if you dont know what a turbo is. The blinds will go up much faster than usual, so its good to get hands early, and play them aggressively. My KK being the exception.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

my girl is going to watch american idol.....puke

so i will be on alot and trying not to watch that crap

lol

imo

redrum781_69.......................let me take your money


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

havnt read the whole thread but which site do you guys play on??

for real money or play money??

im mainly on william hill poker but id love to take some your money


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

piranha-man uk said:


> havnt read the whole thread but which site do you guys play on??
> 
> for real money or play money??
> 
> im mainly on william hill poker but id love to take some your money


 Full tilt right now and poker4ever just got me on their site as well.. both play for money.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Well??????????

come and get some

request a player

redrum781_69

i'll show you how to play.....................lol


----------

